# When new GdMap will be released in ports?



## kenorb (Nov 5, 2010)

Installed "recent" GdMap 0.7.5 from ports.

Reproducible steps:
1. Click on: Help -> About...
Problem: I can't click Close, does do nothing.

Other problem that it's too simple, for sure there are some improvements in new version.

I see some new version released few months ago:
http://gdmap.sourceforge.net/
GdMap 0.8.1 released

When it will be available in ports?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Nothing the forums can do about this. Try contacting the port maintainer (run make maintainer in the port directory).


----------

